# Altima 2.5 Throttle Body Spacers



## ogdrummer11411 (Feb 21, 2006)

Question: I've heard so much about throttle body spacers from friends of mine, yet, I havent found any for the 2.5 altimas....only 3.5's. Do they even make them? If so where? and are they worth it.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

TBS will give you a little more tq and hp, but I don't know if they make one for the 2.5, I tried to find one with no luck.


----------



## Sublime_intervention (Oct 5, 2005)

TBS for the 3.5? where? i kinda did a 2 min search, but no luck...

could you guys post up the links for the spacers ! thnx


----------



## ogdrummer11411 (Feb 21, 2006)

i honestly dont recall where i found it, I'll look back tommorrow and see if i can get that link


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't remember where I saw it either, I'll look again when I get off work.


----------



## EQUiLiiBRiUM (Mar 29, 2006)

If we have the same Engine as the Sentra SE-R Then the TBS for the Sentra SE-R should Fit for the Altima 2.5


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

true... someone try it and tell us how it goes!


----------



## EQUiLiiBRiUM (Mar 29, 2006)

It's already been done.... 

http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/engine-performance-2002-2006/213165-fr-you-2-5-guys-out-there-ported-throttle-body.html?highlight=TBS


----------

